# Projected Stats



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

<b><u>Starters:</b></u><b>
Pos...Player.....................Mins.......Pts.......Rebs.......Asts.......Stls.......Blks.......FG%.......3P%.......FT%</b>
C......Kelvin Cato................26.0........8.0.........8.0.........0.5.........0.5........2.0.........55...........00..........65
PF....Maurice Taylor...........30.0.......15.0........7.0.........1.5.........0.8........0.8.........48...........00..........73
SF....Eddie Griffin...............30.0.......12.0........8.0.........1.0.........0.5........2.0.........43...........37..........80
SG....Cuttino Mobley..........38.0.......20.0........5.0.........3.0.........1.5........0.5.........45...........40..........85
PG....Steve Francis............38.0.......20.0........7.0.........8.0.........1.8........0.4.........45...........40..........82
<b>Total................................162.0......75.0.......35.0.......14.0.........5.1.......5.7.........47.2.......39.0........77.0</b>

<b><u>Rotation:</b></u>
<b>Pos...Player.....................Mins.......Pts.......Rebs.......Asts.......Stls.......Blks.......FG%.......3P%.......FT%</b>
C......Yao Ming..................20.0........8.0........6.0..........1.5.........1.0.........2.0.........49..........37..........76
PF....Kenny Thomas..........20.0........7.0........6.0..........1.2.........0.8.........0.8.........47..........00..........72
SF....Bostjan Nachbar........18.0........6.0........4.0..........1.5.........0.7.........0.7.........44..........38..........79
PG....Moochie Norris..........20.0.....…7.0........2.5..........4.0.........1.0.........0.0.........45..........30..........78
<b>Total.................................78.0......28.0.......18.5.........8.2.........3.5.........3.5.........46.3.......35.0.......76.3</b>

<b><u>Grand Total: 240 mins, 103.0 pts, 53.3 rebs, 22.2 asts, 8.5 stls, 9.2 blks, 46.8 FG%, 37 3P%, 76.7 FT%</b></u>

<b><u>Bench:</b></u>
SF....Terence Morris
SF....Glen Rice
PG....Tierre Brown

<b><u>Injured Reserve:</b></u>
C......Jason Collier
SG....Oscar Torres
PG....Tito Maddox


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Ming and Taylors stats look a little better than they will be....Also, I expect Rice to start, at least the first few games....He will definitley get 25 minutes at the least though, if healthy.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*IMX Projected Stats...*

Your MPG arnt that accurate. You have Francis, Mobley, Thomas, Norris MPG going down.

Actual projected stats Based on your MPG and last season's stats...

Kelvin Cato - 6.6ppg 7.1rpg 1.28bpg
Muarice Taylor - 13.5ppg 5.7rpg 
Eddie Griffin - 10.1ppg 6.6rpg 2.11bpg
Cuttino Mobley - 19.5ppg 3.7rpg 1.3spg
Steve Francis - 19.9ppg 6.4rpg 5.9apg 1.15spg
Kenny Thomas - 8ppg 4.1rpg
Moochie Norris - 5.8ppg 3.5apg


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

Francis's minutes should be higher along with Eddie Griffen's.
Ming will start for the Rockets. I belive that Francis will score around 25ppg. Glen Rice will also have a bigger role. He wont sit on the bench the whole year. He is still a great shooter.


Here is my depth chart

Ming- Cato
Griffin- Taylor- THomas
Rice- Nachbar
Mobeley-Norris- Torris
Francis- Maddox

Griffin will play both the 3 and the 4. Rice also might not start and Taylor will take his spot. If that happens then Griffin will start at the 3


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I doubt Ming will start, at least at the start of the year...and if he does, expect Cato to get more minutes than him...I do agree with you on Rice though, if he's healthy, he'll have a big role....


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont know mduke it depends how much he develops. Either way he will make the playoffs. Your right, Cato will probably start but my seasons end I think Ming will be the starter.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

My Predictions..
C-K.Cato 8.7ppg 7.5rpg 2.1bpg
PF-M.Taylor 16ppg 8rpg 
SF-E.Griffen 11ppg 7rpg 3bpg
SG-C.Mobley 21ppg 1.7spg
PG-S.Francis 23ppg 5rpb 7apg 2spg
bench
C-Y.Ming(gs 30) 11ppg 5rpg 2bpg
PF-K.Thomas 9ppg 4rpg
PG-M.Morris(10 gs) 9ppg 5apg 0.90spg


----------



## Bean the pimp (Jul 15, 2002)

look for Tierre Brown to get more minutes this year


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bean the pimp</b>!
> look for Tierre Brown to get more minutes this year


He deserves them, but I doubt he'll get much more than last year..... I seriuosly hope we resign him, even if it means Tito Maddox not making the team...


----------

